
Google drops “first click free,” loathed by many publishers - sosuke
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/google-drops-first-click-free-loathed-by-many-publishers/ar-AAsMius?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
PaulHoule
A big step forward for the Huffington Post, a big step back for mankind.

